# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  JREF Community now more populous than 11 countries

## Maciamo

Checking the list of all 237 countries in the world by population on Wikipedia, I realised that our JREF Community with over 8000 members is more populous than all the following countries : Saint Helena, Saint-Pierre and Miquelon, Falkland Islands, Svalbard, Niue, Norfolk Island, Tokelau, Holy See (Vatican City), Cocos (Keeling) Islands, Christmas Island, Pitcairn Islands.

It is time to proclaim our independence and create JREF Land. Should JREF Land be :

1) a Republic (a president, a vice-president and forum ministers/secretaries)
2) a Monarchy (a king/queen, a prime-minister and forum ministers)
3) a Despotism (Grand Despot, Grand Master of the Court, advisors...)
4) Other

----------


## TwistedMac

DESPOTISM!
because it's so unusual and "Grand Despot" sounds cool...

----------


## Apollo

A REPUBLIC!!!  :Smiling:  With an election of the president...more democratic this way.... :Laughing:

----------


## Lina Inverse

I demand a Poll-ution!  :Haihai: 
Republic would be the most usable, I'd say.

----------


## Haivart

Despotic democracy. We tell you what we want and you tell us what we get.

----------


## TwistedMac

> Despotic democracy. We tell you what we want and you tell us what we get.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I love it ^^

----------


## King of Tokyo

A Monarchy.. And I am King.. Why? Well.. Because I'm King. It only seems fitting.

----------


## Lina Inverse

You might be King of the pot, but that's it  :Laughing:

----------


## King of Tokyo

> You might be King of the pot, but that's it


That was quite witty.. I don't smoke pot. I am King.

----------


## Lina Inverse

> That was quite witty.. I don't smoke pot. I am King.


Suuure... if you're King, I'm Kong  :Haihai: 
So no pot? What's it then? Weed? Marihuana? Crack?

----------


## King of Tokyo

You can be Kong then.. Whatever that is..

Pot, Weed and "Marihuana" are all the same thing. I don't do drugs.. Not too sure about you though.

----------


## Winter

Marihuana....lmao

----------


## jieshi

I think that we should be a republic!

----------


## Lina Inverse

> Pot, Weed and "Marihuana" are all the same thing.


Well, you're the drug expert here... if you say that, I'll simply believe you as I don't use any  :Haihai:

----------


## Winter

So what exaclty is your problem Lina? You come in here and immediately act condesending toward King, unprovoked.

Did you recently get dumped or something?

----------


## silver angel

> Marihuana....lmao


exactly......
 :Laughing:

----------


## m477

Actually, the site isn't _really_ that populous...

...it's just from all the people making dozens of bogus accounts so they can give themselves more reputation points.  :Poh:

----------


## King of Tokyo

> Well, you're the drug expert here... if you say that, I'll simply believe you as I don't use any


It's not being a drug expert. It's called having knowledge of life. You don't need to smoke it to know what it is. You must lead an _extremely_ sheltered life to have never heard of marijuana. I mean, who doesn't know that weed, pot and marijuana mean the same thing? Maybe an infant.. But someone such as yourself that is 35-40 I wouldn't think less of you if you knew what they were. All your statements have been nonsensical anyway so I'm not sure the point of this argument.. So I'll just.. Slip away.. Maybe I'll go smoke some mari*h*uana, pot or weed.. I can't decide.

Getting back on topic: Yeah.. JREF Populous.. You.. You gotta have populous..

----------


## Winter

> Actually, the site isn't _really_ that populous...
> 
> ...it's just from all the people making dozens of bogus accounts so they can give themselves more reputation points.



So *that's* how TwistedMac got such a high rep. status. I was wondering how such a person could possibly have so much.

----------


## Lina Inverse

> So *that's* how TwistedMac got such a high rep. status. I was wondering how such a person could possibly have so much.


It took you until now to find out?

----------


## TwistedMac

a**hats.

I have one and only one account.. I bully people into giving me good rep.

----------


## King of Tokyo

> I bully people into giving me good rep.


It's true, It's all true. He kidnapped my kitty.. I gave him rep but he killed her anyway. He said she was purring too loudly. I want my fluffy kitty back..

Ransom note (Written in crayon):

----------


## Lina Inverse

Yup, that looks exactly like Mac's handwriting  :Haihai: 
What a nasty person  :Relieved:

----------


## TwistedMac

I told you to keep your big mouth shut, KoT.. didn't I tell you to keep your big mouth shut?.. that's it... there goes your goldfish too!

I'm wringing its neck right now!

----------


## Lina Inverse

> I told you to keep your big mouth shut, KoT.. didn't I tell you to keep your big mouth shut?.. that's it... there goes your goldfish too!
> 
> I'm wringing its neck right now!


Don't make any empty threats. The cat ate the gold fish already.

----------


## Winter

> It took you until now to find out?


Well unfortunately, the mystery of Mac's rating had to take a backseat to the mystery of "How Winter will pay this months' rent/electric/water/car/hospital bill."

Its a shame I cant devote my life to discovering the mysteries this forum and its members have.

----------


## TwistedMac

I like cotton wad.

Its stickyness illuminates my gloom.

----------


## lexico

> It is time to proclaim our independence and create JREF Land. Should JREF Land be :
> 
> 1) a Republic (a president, a vice-president and forum ministers/secretaries)
> 2) a Monarchy (a king/queen, a prime-minister and forum ministers)
> 3) a Despotism (Grand Despot, Grand Master of the Court, advisors...)
> 4) Other


Congratulations, Maciamo!
I would vote for 4) in line with the uniqueness of JREF.
How about Anarchy as in none above any other?
But to proclaim independence, I expect some major work in the following areas.

1. We have the people, but no land or soverignty. How are we going to raise the money to buy land? If we want to take land, and to defend it, we would probably need an army of dedicated warriors. We could take in the visitors which usually outnumber citizens by 1-to-10. The ratio is ideal, actually.

2. What will be the language, should we decide upon one? Right now, it seems English is most popular, or is it Japanese?

3. What shall we call ourselves? We probably wouldn't want "Japan" in it; that will be humiliating. "Reference" sounds to generic. How about THE ANARCHY OF THE FORUM?

4. On top of these, we would need some passports, and temporary visas for the visiting mercenaries that we just took on. 

5. The most difficult question is: How do we define ourselves as a nation or race? What is our common culture? What is the basis of determining citizenship and naturalization of foreign born immigrants?

6. How are we to moderate internal conflict, should one arise? With so many free-thninking individuals, we might experience some hot debates when deciding upon an issue.

These are my thoughts for today.

----------


## Maciamo

> 1. We have the people, but no land or soverignty. How are we going to raise the money to buy land? If we want to take land, and to defend it, we would probably need an army of dedicated warriors.


We are a peaceful and civilized nation and don't need an army. Let's just say that our land is the whole world, and the existing governments are our vassal states.  :Relieved:  Actually, I don't like much the present concept of nation-states, as our world is becoming increasingly open and international, as our community.




> 2. What will be the language, should we decide upon one? Right now, it seems English is most popular, or is it Japanese?


Well, the USA don't have an official language. The UK has 6 of them, but two are extinct (Cornish and Manx) and 3 are not much spoken (Scottish Gaelic, Welsh Gaelic and Scots). Shall we have many official languages (i.e. those of each subforum : English, Japanese, French, German, Italian) or none at all ?




> 3. What shall we call ourselves? We probably wouldn't want "Japan" in it; that will be humiliating. "Reference" sounds to generic. How about THE ANARCHY OF THE FORUM?


We are the Jrefians (pronounce JayRefians), and our country is JREFland.  :Poh:  




> 4. On top of these, we would need some passports, and temporary visas for the visiting mercenaries that we just took on.


We already have some. We only use electronic ones. People just have to sign up and fill their profile (=ID card) to become a citizen. However, we have the right to ban misbehaving citizens from JREFLand.




> 5. The most difficult question is: How do we define ourselves as a nation or race? What is our common culture? What is the basis of determining citizenship and naturalization of foreign born immigrants?


Well, as far as I know, there is nobody yet born in JREFLand itslef apart from J-Bot. We do not need to define ourselves more as a race or culture than the USA or UK. Our common values are expressed in the Forum rules (JREF's Constitution and Code of Law).




> 6. How are we to moderate internal conflict, should one arise? With so many free-thninking individuals, we might experience some hot debates when deciding upon an issue.


We Founding Fathers (hmm...) have already elaborated a Mod Guide (see in the footer) as guidelines for the Executive and Judicial power of JREF.  :Poh:

----------


## ax

I know the mod are against nation states, but at present time, only nation states can participate in international diplomacy, or join member of world organization and so forth.

I suggest my hometown  :Smilie:  West Dutch Borneo. Indonesia is in shambles now, let us buy land like Israeli did and declare West Dutch Borneo a newborn state, just as the original name indicates. There use to be the first republic in Asia ruled by Hakka government in West Dutch Borneo, probably in current city of Sambas.
The name of this country is Republic of Lan Fang. You can google for more details.

If we can rebuilt Lanfang as a country, I want to register first. I think we won't have trouble finding investor. A lot of conglomerates and tycoon hails from West Dutch Borneo.

ax

----------


## Japanimaniac

> We are a peaceful and civilized nation and don't need an army. Let's just say that our land is the whole world...


YAY!!! We're Canada!!!  :Smiling:  I vote 4) Other - Feudal System. Makes thinking easy. Just as long as we don't get greedy. I think we're all friendly enough to abide by that rule.




> How about Anarchy as in none above any other?


Eh, good concept, but people tend to crave some sort of authority, even if they do fight against it once it's in place.

----------


## lexico

> I know the mod are against nation states, but at present time, only nation states can participate in international diplomacy, or join member of world organization and so forth.
> 
> I suggest my hometown  West Dutch Borneo. Indonesia is in shambles now, let us buy land like Israeli did and declare West Dutch Borneo a newborn state, just as the original name indicates. There use to be the first republic in Asia ruled by Hakka government in West Dutch Borneo, probably in current city of Sambas.
> The name of this country is Republic of Lan Fang. You can google for more details.
> 
> If we can rebuilt Lanfang as a country, I want to register first. I think we won't have trouble finding investor. A lot of conglomerates and tycoon hails from West Dutch Borneo.
> 
> ax


Ax, I never you had such political ambition, I mean in agood way.
It looks like you've been wanting something like this all the while.
You know, I think this can lead to something substantial.
It's the dream that makes people move, and make history.
So whatever you have in mind, yeah, my ears are open! 
You might even get voted in for National Treasury or in some kind of diplomatic capacity to negotiate land buy outs.....
And noticing the Hakka's experience as foreigners in the southern territories, in and ouside China, there must be a Hakka notion of treating aliens with tolerance ingrained into the culture...so I think Hakka land might be the ideal place to start something anew...  :Smilie:

----------


## Kama

I like the idea of Monarchy/Despotism. 

I like the idea of being King's/Despot's Jester. The First and The Only One.

----------


## lexico

> Eh, good concept, but people tend to crave some sort of authority, even if they do fight against it once it's in place.


I wonder who does the craving; the one on top or the on on bottom? But I begin to see your point. By having a feudal system, we can constantly be at feud with one another. And yes, in so doing, we can continue the endless struggle between good and evil.

The question is, who do target as evil? Yeah, I still think it's a nice setup, as long as we can find the right people for our feudal lords and ladies!  :Wavey:

----------


## lexico

> We are a peaceful and civilized nation and don't need an army. Let's just say that our land is the whole world, and the existing governments are our vassal states.  Actually, I don't like much the present concept of nation-states, as our world is becoming increasingly open and international, as our community.


I agree about being civilized and all, but as real people, we are attached to the land...I guess we can just stay where we are. Vassal states is a novel idea. Collecting tributes, be can be rich, rich, rich! The whole concept is so revolutionary, I think you are suggesting global insurrection on the mental level.


> Well, the USA don't have an official language. The UK has 6 of them, but two are extinct (Cornish and Manx) and 3 are not much spoken (Scottish Gaelic, Welsh Gaelic and Scots). Shall we have many official languages (i.e. those of each subforum : English, Japanese, French, German, Italian) or none at all ?


I guess in a closed number system, infinity somehow returns to 0 at one point. Agreed as long as we can keep the comm. channel flowing with meanigful bits!


> We are the Jrefians (pronounce JayRefians), and our country is JREFland.


Apologies; you had already mentioned that! How about spelling it Jay-Ruffians, sounds more rebellious. Maybe not.


> We already have some. We only use electronic ones. People just have to sign up and fill their profile (=ID card) to become a citizen. However, we have the right to ban misbehaving citizens from JREFLand.?
> Well, as far as I know, there is nobody yet born in JREFLand itslef apart from J-Bot. We do not need to define ourselves more as a race or culture than the USA or UK. Our common values are expressed in the Forum rules (JREF's Constitution and Code of Law).
> We Founding Fathers (hmm...) have already elaborated a Mod Guide (see in the footer) as guidelines for the Executive and Judicial power of JREF.


All right, you win, founding father! But we still need an exodus story to pass down to posterity, and we still need independence day to celebrate, or to take a day off! And I wonder if mirroring our country is within the reacheable near future. Anyway, thanks for your thoughtful response. At least I got the thread interesting again. Let's hope it stays that way.  :Wavey:

----------


## Japanimaniac

> I wonder who does the craving; the one on top or the on on bottom?


Hhmm...good point. It seems to be a trend that those who want power don't deserve it, and those that deserve power don't want it. Quite a paradox.  :Poh: 

I wonder what would happen if someone who truly deserved power actually had it. Would we follow? Or would we write them off as a fraud with some alterior motive? Kind of seems the way of man to tear down authority only to let it take power once more in the futile hope that it will be better. Then repeat. If you want a corny example, think about The Architect's explanation in The Matrix Reloaded.

Wow...that got more philosophical than I meant it to be, lol.  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

> The whole concept is so revolutionary, I think you are suggesting global insurrection on the mental level.


That's the idea.  :Smiling:  




> How about spelling it Jay-Ruffians, sounds more rebellious.


Mmh, yeah... we'll have to find something else... Jay-refers ?




> But we still need an exodus story to pass down to posterity, and we still need independence day to celebrate, or to take a day off!


We could take 14 March 2002 as the independence date, as it was when the forum started (although JREF started in 1999).

We could also think of a mythological origin, like Amaterasu in Japan or the Olympus in Ancient Greece. But we want to be modern and rational, so that kind of story is a bit at odd with our ideals.




> And I wonder if mirroring our country is within the reacheable near future.


Do you want us (admins) to assign title of minister/secretary for each forum section and vice-minister for sub-forums ? Admins could be the presidents, prime-ministers or great leaders (or a combination of those). We could establish a tax system and official budget too. In that case tax-payers could vote for the way the budget is spend (eg. what script or site improvement to purchase, or whever th budget should finance the creation of JREF tshirts or other collectibles or not, etc.)

----------


## Flashjeff

I'm all for depotism! That way I can get the position of Secretary of Shojo Anime or Minister of Old School J-Pop!

 :Laughing:

----------


## Kama

> Do you want us (admins) to assign title of minister/secretary for each forum section and vice-minister for sub-forums ? Admins could be the presidents, prime-ministers or great leaders (or a combination of those). We could establish a tax system and official budget too. In that case tax-payers could vote for the way the budget is spend (eg. what script or site improvement to purchase, or whever th budget should finance the creation of JREF tshirts or other collectibles or not, etc.)


I'll say "yes" if you'll grant me my position.  :Laughing:

----------


## lexico

> We could take 14 March 2002 as the independence date, as it was when the forum started (although JREF started in 1999).


Agreed. How shall we cast a national vote? A poll maybe?



> We could also think of a mythological origin, like Amaterasu in Japan or the Olympus in Ancient Greece. But we want to be modern and rational, so that kind of story is a bit at odd with our ideals.


Since we have so many Janime & Jrock fans, couldn't we just ask them to write a founding mythology and a futuristic national anthem that is both original and rational, slick and chic, and then put it to the test?


> Do you want us (admins) to assign title of minister/secretary for each forum section and vice-minister for sub-forums ? Admins could be the presidents, prime-ministers or great leaders (or a combination of those). We could establish a tax system and official budget too. In that case tax-payers could vote for the way the budget is spend (eg. what script or site improvement to purchase, or whever th budget should finance the creation of JREF tshirts or other collectibles or not, etc.)


Although it sounds like a soviet or a confederation of states, fabulous, basically! Anything that has substance, however small, will have a symbolic meaning for the inauguration of this JREF_Land of ours, reaching into real space from out of the blue, blue virtual! We shall redefine the meaning of reality. A t-shirt could be a good start. O, this is getting exciting. I hope you're serious, though!  :Atchoo:  *the divine sign is given in a sneeze*

----------


## Fantt

I just got into this thread, but I want to call "NERD!" on Maciamo for having thought of such a thing... (not that I'm not a nerd or anything, but still...)

----------


## misa.j

I think we should all go to 'SEALAND'.  :Poh: 

http://www.sealandgov.org/index.html

----------


## lexico

> I think we should all go to 'SEALAND'. 
> 
> http://www.sealandgov.org/index.html


At first I (thought) it was a joke. After reading the facts, it appears that the place called *Sealand* is a legitimate nation with at least some international recognition. I couldn't verify Sealand on my maps, but maybe it's because the fortress is so tiny. They talk about 300 some official passports having been issued, but looking at the photographs, http://www.fruitsofthesea.demon.co.u...d/gallery.html it doesn't look like it can accomodate every passport holder at the same time at least for now. However, they could take turns, or even better, raise a high rise some time in the future to make that possible. As for accomodating 8,000+ *Jrefians* (Jreflanders,) I really don't know what to say. Should *Sealand and Jrefland* be able to negotiate some kind of merger, I would be interested to see how the eventual terms are hammered out. Yeah, that was a mind blower, Misa.J! Nice find, you deserve an award for excellent scouting service for Jrefland, I (think.)  :Ramen:   :Genji:   :Atchoo:

----------


## Maciamo

> I think we should all go to 'SEALAND'. 
> 
> http://www.sealandgov.org/index.html


Very interesting indeed. The location of Sealand is ideal, between England and the Benelux, just where I come from ! I do not like very much the looks of teh fortress thogh, and I also dislike the fact that it is a principality, which makes it look less democratic. (one of the main reason for me to secede from the UK or a Benelux country is justly the monarchy thing).

Anyhow, JREFLand's population exceeds that of Sealand by 30 times and is growing much faster.

I was thinking about the passport and nationality issue, and for practical reasons, we should create a supra-nationality, like that of the EU, that does not replace the previous nationality, but comes over it and acts as a sense of unity for those citizens from various cultural and geographical backgrounds.

As any country or organization, JREFLand also needs a flag, capital (or HQ) and possibly anthem too. 

The anthem does not have to be original or composed by us. The EU's national anthem is Beethoven's 9th symphony, for example. We could choose one from classical music. Beethoven was chosen for his Europeanness (his roots are in Belgium, but he was born in Germany and lived and worked mostly in Austria, while supporting the ideals of the French Revolution). As most people have only one nationality, and most classical composers are European, it may be easier to select the music based on the feelings it conveys (Beethoven's 9th symphony was chosen because it is based on Schiller's _Ode to Joy_ that refers to the brotherhood between humans around the world).

I was thinking (without much reflection) about Dvorak's 9th symphony _From the New World_, which is the most international music I know in inspirations (read article in link), and is futuristic in its approach.

The current HQ of JREF(Land) is in Tokyo. Like Disneyland, it is conveniently located in relative isolation (although in the centre) by the Tokyo Bay.  :Poh: 

I merged the EU and Japan flags below. The blue, white and red also reminds of the USA. The 2nd flag are the 12 EU stars in white and red like the flag of Japan. Why the EU in JREF ? Because we are planning to extend JREF to the Europe as well. I ma now working on EUpedia with this in mind.

----------


## Flashjeff

I'm down with the flag on the left, Mac! And all your ideas are quite sound! Clearly you've put a lot of thought into this, and I find it all to be very fascinating! I hope you'll have room for me in your cabinet!
 :Cool:

----------


## lexico

I'm impressed by how quick you were able to come up with all these ideas.
Quite overwhelming indeed.
As for the flag, I would vote for the one on the left because of its color symbolism. The sun of course, with water all around it very closely reflects a creation myth. The twleve stars can represent the perfect astoronomical cyle, and all the peoples of the earth by extendison of it.
Great work, Maciamo!  :Wavey:  

Looking at your EUpedia site, (Contratulations btw!) I had this one question. How will the binding theme of "all things that are Japan" be modified as you expand to the new "territories?"

----------


## Maciamo

> I'm impressed by how quick you were able to come up with all these ideas.
> Quite overwhelming indeed.


hehe, I have a good imagination.  :Poh: 




> Looking at your EUpedia site, (Contratulations btw!) I had this one question. How will the binding theme of "all things that are Japan" be modified as you expand to the new "territories?"


Are you talking about the forum or the site as a whole ? I am not sure yet whether we should use this forum for EUpedia as well, or create a separate one (also for technical reasons, as it might get a bit heavy on the server). We could just create a Euro-Japanese site. I don't think we would change the atmosphere so much, as anyway the community is very international, and about 40% of the members are Americans (so for them, Europe and Japan are foreign cultures and potential travel destinations). For Europeans, it's always good to discuss the difference between themselves, as well as with Japanese, Americans, or others. We could eventaully cover the whole world, but that will take time (esp. that I am alone to write all the travel guide sections so far).

----------


## lexico

> hehe, I have a good imagination.


So it was your imagination that brought you all the way around the globe!


> Are you talking about the forum or the site as a whole ? I am not sure yet whether we should use this forum for EUpedia as well, or create a separate one (also for technical reasons, as it might get a bit heavy on the server). We could just create a Euro-Japanese site. I don't think we would change the atmosphere so much, as anyway the community is very international, and about 40% of the members are Americans (so for them, Europe and Japan are foreign cultures and potential travel destinations). For Europeans, it's always good to discuss the difference between themselves, as well as with Japanese, Americans, or others. We could eventaully cover the whole world, but that will take time (esp. that I am alone to write all the travel guide sections so far).


I've barely begun to scratch the surface of the forum, much less the JREF. The best I can say is can you tell me about the forum first, b/c that what I presume to know better. Keeping the two sites independent makes sense, to keep the traffic manageable. Will people be able to talk cross forum without switching -- a silly question. That would not make sense, would it? But if the two groups don't talk, the smelting pot effect may not be kick in. I wonder how it will turn out. I'm surprised you've done the basic work on your own. Well I must say, fine job!
Wish you smooth writing...  :Note:   :Joyful:   :Note:

----------


## RockLee

Nice site maciamo ! if u need pics of belgium, ask ! I'm living here remember  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

> So it was your imagination that brought you all the way around the globe!


Sorry, I thought you were referring to the flags and other JREFLand ideas.  :Poh:  




> Will people be able to talk cross forum without switching -- a silly question. That would not make sense, would it? But if the two groups don't talk, the smelting pot effect may not be kick in. I wonder how it will turn out.


I also considered this, so I think it is better to fuse both communities. Ideally, I'd like that users be able to choose to see the "new posts" either for Japan, or for Europe (or both), but Thomas has to tackle this kind of technical issues, and I am not sure whether it is possible at all or not.

What we could do is separate the picture galleries for Japan and Europe - but that requires to purchase yet another new licence...  :Relieved:

----------


## lexico

> Sorry, I thought you were referring to the flags and other JREFLand ideas.  :


Well that, too, Maciamo. But then my imagination kicked in, from the flag and the rest to Wanderlust! I'm the one who should be sorry!  :Poh:  :



> I also considered this, so I think it is better to fuse both communities. Ideally, I'd like that users be able to choose to see the "new posts" either for Japan, or for Europe (or both), but Thomas has to tackle this kind of technical issues, and I am not sure whether it is possible at all or not.
> 
> What we could do is separate the picture galleries for Japan and Europe - but that requires to purchase yet another new licence...


Wow, you got that thread going already. It sounds like a good concept, so let's hope, Thomas permitting, the funding shall be provided by then. Thank you, Maciamo. I gave you some hard time, didn't I!  :Wavey:

----------


## Maciamo

> It sounds like a good concept, so let's hope, Thomas permitting, the funding shall be provided by then. Thank you, Maciamo. I gave you some hard time, didn't I!


It isn't a matter of funding (which both Thomas and I decide), but of technical feasibility.  :Poh:

----------


## Martialartsnovice

@Maciamo:
Hey, I have an idea for the flag. it would use your merged flag, but in the center, we could put the kanji for revolution. Its just a thought, and btw If you want help, with hte travel guides, I can try to help you with it. if ya want my help, just PM me, with what you want done, and I can try to do it.

----------


## Maciamo

Update : the JREF community is now more populous than 15 countries. We have overtaken Anguila, Naura and Tuvalu as well.

----------


## Anchyyy

Woooww that's soo cool!  :Cool:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I never saw this thread before. I think JREF is a monarchy. Maciamo and Thomas are king and er... king. Unless one of you guys fancies being queen? :Poh:

----------


## Jack

> I never saw this thread before. I think JREF is a monarchy. Maciamo and Thomas are king and er... king. Unless one of you guys fancies being queen?


If i get to rule a country, i'll be happy being the queen, :Blush:

----------


## Kinsao

Oooo-errr!  :Giggle:  Hovering around and looking at all the VK has influenced you, maybe... ^_^

----------


## Jack

> Oooo-errr!  Hovering around and looking at all the VK has influenced you, maybe... ^_^


maybe.... :Sou ka:  , haahaa :Blush:  , NEVER!! although i would like to wear a kilt sometime,  :Blush:  ,

----------


## lexico

Great to see this thread come back on top. I am so proud of you, Jref ! 



> Jref forum
> 
> Threads: 18,739, Posts: 272,102, Members: 14,096, Active Members: 994 
> Welcome to our newest member, Rak69


I know it is a bad thing to compare in statistics, but this makes me even more proud because I am primarily, and formost, a Jref member !


> A third party chat forum of a lesser quality, (forgive me)
> 
> 33,314 Registered users have made 628,213 posts in 52 forums. There are currently 27,016 topics.


I have always valued quality over quantity; this is absolutely true !
Jref is the cream of the crop !!!  :Balloon:  :Bravo:   :Oops:   :Haihai: 
*sings, "I love what you do for me, J-forum~*

----------


## Mycernius

I want a dictatorship. As long as I can be minister of propaganda. We could have a nice black, tight, figure hugging uniform, with stockings and suspenders (For the men as well) with whips! Big, black, leather whips. Mmmmm whips :Homer:  I think my boundries of reality are slipping again :Nuts:

----------


## Void

men in tights?!  :Laughing: 
*with german accent* yeah, yeah
maybe i should ask a chair in a security counsel? and we shall rewise your ideas before you propagate them.
*i think shining black leather boots will feet me*  :Evil: 
but on the other hand, dictators usually end up pretty bad

----------


## Kinsao

Mycernius, I am coming to live in your "country of j-ref"!!!  :Laugh out loud:   :Laughing:  ..........  :Liplick:

----------


## kirei_na_me

I would really like to live in this country of JREF. I think all of us should find some uninhabitied land somewhere and populate it.

----------


## lexico

Mike, it looks like you have a steady following, and it's growing, and growing...  :Poh:

----------


## Doc

I say let us make it a dictatorship of the proletariat, and I will be the leader. First order of business is to publicly execute all of those who are on my ignore list. Second order of business is to publicly execute all of those who oppose me. Third and find order of business, commit mass genocide and take over the world!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil: 

All joking put aside I think we should make it a republic like here in the States. At least then we will know the system will work.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Clawn

> Update : the JREF community is now more populous than 15 countries. We have overtaken Anguila, Naura and Tuvalu as well.


Slowly yet surely, we are overtaking the world! One by one, countries shall fal-er...um-be _united_ under the power of the JRefians!!!! :Laughing:   :Evil:   :Laughing:   :Evil:   :Laughing:   :Evil:   :Laughing:   :Evil:  

All the inhabited continents of all the world, united under one flag(i vote for the blue one). All of the world's diverse yet splendid people, combined in one great...uuhhh...PLACE!!!

I henceforth pledge my posting abilities to this wonderous cause that will surely one day be the greatest forum/nation ever to rule the planet! :Laughing:   :Evil:   :Laughing:   :Evil:   :Laughing:   :Evil:  

P.S. What would be the national seal?

----------


## Maciamo

> P.S. What would be the national seal?


This is the one ! 


A red, 3-dimensional tsuba (katana's guard) with 3 white cherry blossoms.




> I want a dictatorship. As long as I can be minister of propaganda. We could have a nice black, tight, figure hugging uniform, with stockings and suspenders (For the men as well) with whips! Big, black, leather whips.


What about a kind a neo-spartan system where all citizens that have proved their valour in combat (or the art of debate in out case) are equal, but must commit to a strict code of conduct, and follow a harsh (mental, rather than physical) training. The Spartans also had two kings presiding, with the Gerousia (which for us is the moderation team, although the minimum age of 60 has been dropped), over the citizens. Our Sempai members (i.e. full citizen) have the right to partake in the Apella (what about making it our Community subforum ?)

----------


## Mycernius

> Mike, it looks like you have a steady following, and it's growing, and growing...


We will soon put our kinky jackboots all over the world.



> What about a kind a neo-spartan system where all citizens that have proved their valour in combat (or the art of debate in out case) are equal, but must commit to a strict code of conduct, and follow a harsh (mental, rather than physical) training.


What books do you recommend to strive for mental training?

----------


## Doc

> What books do you recommend to strive for mental training?


Mein Kampf and The Communist Manifesto would be a good place to start.  :Laughing: 

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> What books do you recommend to strive for mental training?


Thus Spoke Zarathustra! :Poh:

----------


## Kinsao

> What books do you recommend to strive for mental training?


The Kama Sutra, of course.  :Smug:

----------


## Doc

> The Kama Sutra, of course.


Now that would be an excellent book to follow by!  :Smug:  :Cool:  

Doc :Wavey:

----------


## Sensuikan San

> I want a dictatorship. As long as I can be minister of propaganda. We could have a nice black, tight, figure hugging uniform, with stockings and suspenders (For the men as well) with whips! Big, black, leather whips. Mmmmm whips I think my boundries of reality are slipping again


Oh dear!

Pray , be careful of what you wish for .... !

A propaganda minister is sometimes a small, toothy guy with a limp, an oversized raincoat, an oversized hat, a domineering wife and a dubious future!

But ... the whips! ..... aaaah! ..... *the whips!*

Nein .... whoops! Sorry! No .... I'd rather like to be the *personal secretary* of the Putz ....whoops! .... Sorry! .... the great leader who will run us. (Maciamo?) Skulking in the background; never responsible, never accountable ..... but _running the whole show_ .... perhaps ?

HaHaHA...HA! HA! - but I digress!



> What books do you recommend to strive for mental training?





> Mein Kampf and The Communist Manifesto would be a good place to start.


Agreed!

To which I would add .... "Winnie the Pooh" ... and "The Decline and Fall of The Roman Empire" :Biggrin: 

Yeah! .... Yeah! Let's get this 5ucker rollin' !

*Jawohl! Mein Fuehre* ..... whoops! Sorry! 

*Передне!* ... whoops! ... There I go again!

... ano ...*..... JREF rules!* :Samurai:   :Samurai:   :Samurai:   :Samurai:   :Samurai:   :Liplick:  

*Yiiiiiiihaaaah!*


ジョン

----------

